# Katrina Kaif - During the fashion show by designer Manish Malhotra in Mumbai on January 14, 2016. (11x)



## vinus777 (31 Jan. 2016)




----------



## king2805 (31 Jan. 2016)

danke für die schönen kleider und die schöne frau


----------



## Tauseef (2 Feb. 2016)

Sexiest girl in Bollywood


----------



## david66 (6 Feb. 2016)

cute katerina. danke


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

this is great


----------

